# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Avira Premium & Classic

## Ultima Weapon

Anyone using Avira Premium or Classic here?
It is quite good as a on demand scanner. Using Avira trial myself.

Any member's opinion would be welcomed...

----------


## Vneo

Avira starts beta testing of Avira Premium Security Suite 9:

http://betatest.avira.com/products/products.php

they still register those who want to try. My question is: is it worth to use their beta version, if I already use Avira Premium Security Suite 8, and completely satisfied with its work?

----------


## Sjoeii

Are you still testing it? What do you think?

----------

